# King Baboons For Sale!!



## arachnocrazy (Mar 12, 2009)

I HAVE ONE 5CM KING BABOON FOR SALE, VERY HEALTHY, EATING WELL 35 POUNDS.










AND ONE 3CM LEG SPAN KING BABOON, AGAIN VERY HEALTHY, CAPTIVE BRED AND EATING WELL 15 POUNDS










CONTACT FOR INFO, THANKS


----------



## cragonton (Apr 26, 2009)

hello mate i'm interested withe the king baboon the 5cm...but its a bit expensive....doyou accept offers...and i've got a male costa rican zebra ill swap with ur brazillian black and white....


----------



## mikemike11818 (May 13, 2009)

Hi, im interested in the 15pound 3cm one, do you know the sex please? and also where do you live please?


----------

